# Anyone use a Salt Spreader on a tractor's 3 pt ?



## tsafa (Nov 24, 2013)

I am considering buying a Fertilizer Spreader for spreading Rock Salt / Cinders in commercial lot I am plowing with my tractor. Does anyone have experience using one of these.

This is the one I had in mind:

http://www.everythingattachments.com...d-xa5003pt.htm

or maybe this one:

http://www.everythingattachments.com...d-xl5003pt.htm

Does anyone have any experience as to how well they hold up when your run rock salt and Cinder (anti-skid) through them?

I will probably use a mix of 10 % salt and 90% cinder, since salt is so expensive.

Does anyone know if cinder (anti-skid) clump up and hardens if it gets wet? I am thinking of getting a few tons of it, but it would have to be stored outside at the site. I would then shovel it into the spreader as needed.

Thanks


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

They wouldn't open up but it can't be no different than ones at tractor supply or other places, should work fine.


----------



## tsafa (Nov 24, 2013)

JB1;1701971 said:


> They wouldn't open up but it can't be no different than ones at tractor supply or other places, should work fine.


What do you mean "wouldn't open up" ?

I did ask Tractor Supply and they did not know. The website I posted offers to sell a salt kit (it is just a deflector), so that makes me feel comfortable at least running salt through it. I did email them for a direct opinion, but I also wanted to hear what you guys here thought about it.

The one from Tractor Supply does have a larger capacity for the same money... so that would be preferable if it will work.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...tal-cone-for-grass-or-fertilizer?cm_vc=-10005

What do you guys think of this one?


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

I have spread a lot of seed and fertilizer over the years with one like that. Always worked well.


----------



## r.renterprises (May 28, 2013)

I bought a poly fontier and stuffed a plastic barrel on the bottom as a deflector for side walks. Its easly removed if needed for parking lots. Only problem is when u really open it up it runs out went transporting and its small compared to my v box. Other wise it works great


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

For my first two years of salting I would float down a Ford Jubilee tractor and a three-point fertilizer spreader made by Vicon. It had a shaker tube instead of a spinner, and clump breakers in the bottom of the hopper. Man, did that thing throw salt!

But working with a non-cab tractor sucked, and floating/chaining it down also ate up a lot of extra time, so as soon as I could afford it I bought a v-box for the one ton and a Pro-Flo2 for the Sonoma and left the tractor at home!


----------



## Omega (Dec 22, 2013)

I run 2 small (50pto)cab tractors with the tractor supply spinners....think they [email protected] and work great on lots that have a lot of traffic or tight space....just have to make a lid for the to to keep moisture out


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

I have used that tractor supply one, however just for ice melt, works great only mods were a piece of mud flap on the sides and in between the spreader and tractor. I also cut a piece of ply wood out in a circle and got a cheap hindge to cover it so it dosent get wet or harden up. If you crank up the rpm it throws crazy far and EVEN. If you plan on doing walks make sure you do some sort of flap to limit the width because even on idle you will be doing more of the lawn. Also I would lookinto getting one with a poly hopper, lighter and will last longer/ won't have to paint. If you use a wood cover it also makes for a good mounting spot for a couple clips to hold a shovel or when it's icy I used to throw extra bags on top so I didn't have to drive back to where the pallet was.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

My state road crew mounted a 2 yard V box side ways with 3 point hook up on the tractors they run

Looks funny but it works for them


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

You have to post a picture of that one


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

Antlerart06;1703407 said:


> My state road crew mounted a 2 yard V box side ways with 3 point hook up on the tractors they run
> 
> Looks funny but it works for them


i was thinking of doing that exact same thing i would like to see pics as well


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

lfaulstick;1703515 said:


> i was thinking of doing that exact same thing i would like to see pics as well


I'll see if I can get you a pic but snow is coming I'll try catch him they use it at intersections Think one is a gas model and others are pto ran


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

i was thinking about pto run... alot easier and one less thing to worry about when its cold. a few people i ran this idea by said i was crazy. i have a few old vbox's layin around that i could use for parts and pieces...what would be really slick if you could make it flip over so you could load it out of a pile versus loading it by hand or with another machine.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Reist Welding makes a self loading spreader. Fertilizer spreaders work fine for dry material but will not work fine for the thread starter. http://www.reistindustries.com/broadcast-spreader


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I ran a Kubota 8540 tractor with a Lely 2010 spreader for 3 winters. My experience was a fertilizer spreader works great for fertilizer. After purchasing the salt and/or salt sand kit, different top grating, 2 vibrators, and hydraulic deflectors, (an additional $900 kit plus another $1,000) their KIT worked for salt and /or salt/sand. Fertilizer spreaders that OFFER kits to use for salt are still fertilizer spreaders and are made for fertilizer. Look for something specifically designed for salt or salt/sand applications. Something with a aluminum or cast aluminum gear box is just not very heavy duty. Something tip-able to self load will save a lot of time. Also the steeper the angle of the sides of the hopper the better the sand will flow or the better wet bulk will flow. The link JD Dave posted looks like a great start, I personally would add quick attach and would prefer hydraulic driven rather than pto.


----------



## don1952 (Jan 14, 2011)

I purchased a 3 pt spreader on my new holland boomer 50, it will hold about 10 bags of salt. It speads even you need control theRPMs. I use it on our sef storage facilty. I am useing less salt. The only negative is the lever to open for material to flow. Working on that.


----------

